# INN Conf / vsFTP-MySQL



## Lani (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Linux Gurus,


ich habe 2 Probleme und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen sie zu lösen.


Problem Nr. 1:

INN

Ich möchte gern einen INN Server auf einem SUSE LINUX 9.1 System aufziehen, doch leider habe ich damit noch keine Erfahrung. Ich würde zu aller erst gerne ein Default Script o.ä. hochladen, damit das Ding erst mal funktioniert und ich rumspielen kann, also wenn jemand ein schönes weis wäre toll. Außerdem bräuchte ich ne Doku zum neuesten INN Server, habe leider nur alte gefunden die Teils wirklich stark abweichen von einander.


Problem Nr. 2:

Ich fahre momentan einen  vsFTP Server auf einer SUSE LINUX 9.1. Ich würde die gesamte Benutzerverwaltung aber gerne über eine Datenbank laufen lassen (am liebsten MYSQL) wenn jemand einen Plan hat her damit.


Danke im voraus.


MFG


Lani


----------

